# Steamboat In and Out of Bounds



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

This is just a test video I did a couple days ago for an SJCAM. Snowboarding in Fish Creek Canyon, and other parts of the Steamboat Resort. It shows that you can easily get away from the crowds even on the busiest of days. Enjoy music by Van Halen and Tom Petty, and please let me know what you think! Thanks for watching!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r5FCj1kjS0


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That was good, looks your mountain fairs better than ours on a powder day! 
Ours gets destroyed at an alarming rate these days, even the stashes I use to ski.

Maybe work on a different atachment method, is that your helmet seen to the right?

Thankful for all the snow this year, can't wait to ride it down the Riv!!!!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Matt. Yeah, I'm playing with a few different cameras and angles. This was my first day with this camera. I feel like filming snowboard POV is way harder than skiing because we never quite face the direction we are moving. This one was set off to my left side. I think I'll try bringing it forward a little and a little more angled down to see to front of the snowboard for reference. I do appreciate the feedback!


----------

